# IBCC



## srana55 (May 1, 2009)

hello, i need to have my high school transcript sent to the IBCC from the U.S. Should i mail them the transcript? If so, what is the correct address i need to mail it?


----------



## srana55 (May 1, 2009)

or can i mail the sealed transcript to a family member in pakistan, and send it to them along with the application form, and they can send it to the IBCC in person? in other words, does the IBCC need the transcript mailed in a sealed envelope from the school, or can we hand it to them in person, in a sealed envelope from the school


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

srana55 said:


> or can i mail the sealed transcript to a family member in pakistan, and send it to them along with the application form, and they can send it to the IBCC in person? in other words, does the IBCC need the transcript mailed in a sealed envelope from the school, or can we hand it to them in person, in a sealed envelope from the school


Yeah, either of those options will do. I personally had mine mailed to a family member so that he could keep track of what was going on at the IBCC and let my family (in America) know.


----------



## sara_sara (Mar 11, 2007)

I am running into a problem with IBCC equivalency..I did not take physics in grade 12 of my high school and when my dad went to their office they told them that I would either need to take physics or give SATII exam. Is it possible that I can somehow explain them that I took calculus (math) instead of physics because some medical schools accept that if a foreign student has not taken physics. If medical schools accept it then the IBCC should also accept it. Please if someone has any ideas or has been in a similar situation do reply. Also they told my dad that the transcipts need to be sealed by the school themselves. Is there any truth to this or should he seal it himself and give it to them? its so frustrating


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, but there's no way around their rules.

You'll need to take Physics-- which you can do at a community college or junior college. Taking an SAT II for physics will not be accepted in lieu of the actual class itself. Also, the school does have to seal the transcripts themselves. You're not the first to have to go through this hassle, and you probable won't be the last.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

sara_sara said:


> I am running into a problem with IBCC equivalency..I did not take physics in grade 12 of my high school and when my dad went to their office they told them that I would either need to take physics or give SATII exam.


IBCC certification is a prerequisite to applying to medical schools in Pakistan (with apparently the exception of DIMC which doesn't require an IBCC certificate). You must meet the minimum IBCC requirements in order to be an eligible applicant. This means that whatever individual requirements a college has (SAT II scores in certain subjects, etc) are in addition to the basic IBCC requirements. 

IBCC requires 1 year of each science (biology, physics, chemistry). So yes if you haven't taken physics you must take it. I've never heard of them substituting an SAT II score in lieu of the full year of that subject so you might want to double check with them on that.



sara_sara said:


> Also they told my dad that the transcipts need to be sealed by the school themselves. Is there any truth to this or should he seal it himself and give it to them? its so frustrating


Yes. IBCC requires official transcripts. This must be done by your school and should have the signature of your principal, school seal, etc. on it. Once the school has sealed the official transcripts you can give them to IBCC. They must be UNOPENED. Just tell your school that you need official transcripts -- they'll know what to do.


----------



## sara_sara (Mar 11, 2007)

Here the course is not a full year so I guess since I took physics in grde 11 (it would be considered as one semester). Anyway, I will try to do physics (I regret not taking it in highschool). Thanks for the help.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

^ The Physics SAT is pretty damn hard if you have only taken one semester of Physics. But I think you only need around 500/800 so that might be do-able. But... you might want to think of taking a summer course to get the credit instead of taking the SATII.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Which school asks for a 500?


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Which school asks for a 500?


I stand corrected. Since you inquired specifically, I checked up the sites. NUST takes 550/800 on Subject Tests, and PMDC also states a minimum of 550 not a 500. But it's not that far off.

National University of Sciences & Technology
Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Home > Announcement Details


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Ah I see. Well 550 is still shocking to me because it's a ridiculously low score, especially compared to what some of the private medical schools require. I know a guy who was rejected from AKU just because he had a 790 on one out of 3 SAT II's, instead of an 800.

Good information though. If anyone is worried about the SAT II's, trust me, 550 will not be difficult to get.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> I know a guy who was rejected from AKU just because he had a 790 on one out of 3 SAT II's, instead of an 800.


That is freaking SCARY.
How was his SAT I score though and where did he end up going, out of curiosity?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

*History of Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC)*

The Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) was established in 1972 under a Resolution of the Ministry of Education with a view to exchange information among member Boards, coordinate activities of the Boards, achieve fair measure of uniformity of academic, evaluation and curricular standards and to promote curricular and co-curricular activities on Inter Board basis. It provides a forum for discussion and consultation for the chief executives of the Boards and provincial Curriculum Bureaus on matters relating to development and promotion of Intermediate and Secondary Education and also Technical Education by making suitable recommendations to the Government. Besides, coordination of educational activities like curriculum, testing and evaluation, examinations, educational planning and administration are also considered by this forum.
Another function of great importance assigned to the IBCC is to decide and grant equivalence to foreign qualifications with corresponding Pakistani Certificates at the Secondary School Certificate (SSC) (Matriculation), Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC) (Intermediate levels) and technical education as well as local certificates / diplomas with the comparable certificates awarded by the Boards. IBCC also converts foreign grades into Pakistani marks at SSC/HSSC level. On an average 3000 cases of equivalences are normally processed in a calendar year, in addition to the new cases which are decided during the Equivalence Committee meetings held from time to time.
IBCC has also been entrusted the assignment of attestation of certificates and diplomas, issued by the Boards of Intermediate and Secondary Education and Boards of Technical Education in Pakistan, for those candidates who want to go abroad for further/higher education and /or for employment purposes.


----------



## veena89g (May 9, 2010)

I called shifa and they said physics is not necessary but IBCC will turn the story around..uff..Then i have to have physics?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you have to have taken a physics course in high school or if not in high school then in college.


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

sara_sara said:


> I am running into a problem with IBCC equivalency..I did not take physics in grade 12 of my high school and when my dad went to their office they told them that I would either need to take physics or give SATII exam. Is it possible that I can somehow explain them that I took calculus (math) instead of physics because some medical schools accept that if a foreign student has not taken physics. If medical schools accept it then the IBCC should also accept it. Please if someone has any ideas or has been in a similar situation do reply. Also they told my dad that the transcipts need to be sealed by the school themselves. Is there any truth to this or should he seal it himself and give it to them? its so frustrating


I am in the exact same situation. I did not take physics and took calculus during senior year because I did not know that IBCC requires physics. I am planning on taking physics in a community college during summer before taking an aptitude test in pakistan in August. I really hope this works. I do not want to waste an entire year to reapply next year with a physics course!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^that's what a lot of people had to do. You'll be fine going that route, nothing to worry about.


----------

